# EN: as / like



## Sillygirl

Bonjour a vous 

Je sais ce que signifie "as" et "like" quand il veulent dire "comme.."  .. Cependant, je me pose cette question...: Quand dois-je vraiment utiliser l'un ou l'autre... J'utilise les 2 , mais je ne sais jamais si il y en na un qui doit être plus utilisé qu'un autre... Désolé.. j'ai vraiment l'impression de ne pas être claire..hehe.. mais bon, j'espère que vous comprenez ma question.. 

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Kat LaQ

This might help: Learning English | BBC World Service


> *As* refers to something or someone's appearance or function.
> 
> *Like *has the meaning 'similar to' and is used when comparing things.


----------



## FreshFrench

why do we say :
Blind *as* a bat
but
Clear *like* a bell

thank you


----------



## Markus

Because English is weird. 

Actually no, I think there is some logic here. Think of it in French as :

Aussi aveugle qu'une chauve-souris
Clair comme une cloche.


----------



## FreshFrench

on pourrait aussi dire :
Aveugle comme une chauve souris
Aussi clair qu'une cloche

Je na vois pas la logique ?


----------



## Aupick

Mais en anglais on pourrait aussi dire :
Blind like a bat
Clear as a bell

C'est juste que "blind as a bat" est devenu une expression figée. (Mais "clear as a bell" me semble au moins aussi naturel que "Clear like a bell".)


----------



## Le Bélier

Markus said:


> Because English is weird.



Even for us natives. 



Aupick said:


> Mais en anglais on pourrait aussi dire :
> Blind like a bat
> Clear as a bell
> 
> C'est juste que "blind as a bat" est devenu une expression figée. (Mais "clear as a bell" me semble au moins aussi naturel que "Clear like a bell".)



Je ne suis pas sûr de ceci, mais je trouve qu'il existe une toute p'tite différence entre les deux. Quand en français on dirait (ou au moins on signifierait) _aussi...que_, ça fait _as _en anglais.  Mais si la signification est _par exemple_, alors on se servira de _like_.  Voilà qu'en anglais on dit _blind as a bat _car on contraste la qualité de la vue, ce qui est vraiment à dire _aussi aveugle qu'un chauve-souris_.  Mais on dirait plutôt _she sings like Sylvie Vartan _quand, dans ce cas, on donne un exemple sans adjectif. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours quelquechose fixée. Juste un truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit.


----------



## pyan

"Clear as a bell" aussi me semble plus naturel que "clear like a bell".
On peut dire: 
"run like the wind"
“sing like a nightingale”
_Le Bélier's






			she sings like Sylvie Vartan
		
Click to expand...

 _
mais
“deaf as a post”
“daft as a brush”
Is it something to do with 'verbs + like', but 'adjectives + like' sounding right to me?


----------



## geostan

It's not blind as a bat; it's AS blind as a bat. You would also say as clear as a bell. Without the first "as," like would be used.

Cheers!


----------



## RuK

I'm with geostan. We don't, in correct English, say "clear like a bell" or "blind like a bat". Like, in this kind of simile, is for verbs - "do it like your mother did".


----------



## geostan

But I wouldn't say "Do it like your mother did." I know it's said all the time, but like is and always will be for me a preposition. I would use "as" in this case.


----------



## marget

I would say as blind as a bat and as clear as a bell, but I think we actually say "crazy _like _a fox", don't we?


----------



## geostan

Yes, but usually in a response to a situation like the following:

- He is really crazy, isn't he?
- Yeah, crazy like a fox.


----------



## Chouquette

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas la différence entre like et as, par exemple dans une phrase comme: 
'As all bird one day I taken my take off'. 
'Comme tout oiseau j'ai pris mon en envol'
Merci de m'aider
Bonne journée
Chouquette.


----------



## eljedi

LIKE et AS permettent tous les deux d'évoquer la _similarité_, mais avec des modèles grammaticaux différents et des critères différents. LIKE est surtout utilisé pour la _comparaison_ alors que AS est plutôt utilisé pour l'_identification_. Il faut donc analyser le sens de la phrase pour savoir quels modèles appliquer en fonction du critère dominant.

La comparaison as/ like

*COMME :*

- la comparaison + un nom ou un pronom = semblable à 
se traduit par : LIKE
 Ex. : She is tall, like her Dad. Elle est grande comme son père.

- le titre, le métier = en qualité de, en tant que 
se traduit par : AS 
Ex. : He uses his garage as a wine-cellar
 He worked as a postman before settling here.

Moderator note:  The link to the original site is: !Apprendre l'anglais:Cours d'anglais,jeux,exercices,grammaire,tests-Enseigner l'anglais


----------



## Chouquette

Bonjour et merci,
Donc pour dire 'comme tout oiseau', ce n'est pas une comparaison, donc 'As all bird' is correct? No? Même si ce n'est pas un titre ou un métier.

Merci beaucoup
Chouquette.

[...]


----------



## eljedi

en fait, l'un est personel et l'autre impersonel, pose toi la question et tu trouveras toute seule.. c'est facile..


----------



## geordie_in_france

Bonjour,

Tres bonne explication eljedi!  Je voulais juste rajouter que l'on dirait 'all birds' (et non pas 'bird').  Et puis 'j'ai pris mon envol' ici pourrait etre 'I spread my wings' ou 'I flew the coop'... ou, si c'est moins litteraire, 'I took off'.


----------



## konungursvia

Like est un peu comme un adjectif, tandis que as est plus comme un adverbe:

_He runs like a leopard. Cf. He walks as a cripple might limp along.

Like + substantif _est idiomatique; As + un sujet et un verbe.


----------



## Snow-Ball

Bonsoir !

J'ai un problème concernant as et like, est-ce que c'est la même chose ? Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser les 2 ?
(Bien sûr je ne parle pas de "Like" dans le sens "Aimer", je sais que dans ce cas, ça n'a aucun rapport avec "As".)

Histoire de donner un contexte pour avoir une idée de ce que je veux dire:
-The weather is bad over there, not like here.
-The weather is bad over there, not as here.

Est ce que c'est la même chose ou c'est faux ?

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer, s'il y'a déjà un fil à ce sujet mais je m'en excuse, je n'ai pas bien dû chercher .


----------



## cropje_jnr

En général, on utilise "_like_" pour exprimer "comme" (dans le sens de "de la même manière que"), par exemple "_to run like the wind_", ou bien "_to sleep like a log_" ("dormir comme une souche").

"_As_" exprime la même idée que "aussi ... que", par exemple "_as cold as ice_", "_as dark as night_".

Dans ta phrase, "_not like here_" ne sonne pas faux, mais on pourrait aussi dire "_unlike here_", tout comme on dirait "contrairement à ici" en français (au lieu de "pas comme ici"). "_Not as here_" ne marche pas.

Par contre nous savons tous que l'anglais est parfois extrêmement bizarre, alors notons tout de même que "_just as" _peut signifier "tout aussi" (avec un adjectif) ainsi que "tout comme", par exemple "_this one is just as good_" = "celui-ci est tout aussi bon" / "_we love them just as we would love our own children_" = "... (tout) comme nos propres enfants".

Il y a de nombreuses anciennes discussions consacrées à ces deux termes ici, en bas de page, dont certaines te seront sans doute utiles.


----------



## Laona

Hello ! Can somebody explain me when "like" is used instead of "as" and the contrary? I suppose it depend on the context but when I see "as" in a sentence... I'm long to understand, so I'd need a few precisions please.

For example, I don't understand when "As I said" is sayed instaed of "Like I said", because in french "as" and "like" mean the same thing...


----------



## jann

In English, it is not just a question of meaning but also of grammatical function.  As a result, it is difficult to discuss without context. 

When "Like/as I said!" stands alone, it's a comment or an interjection (and is an incomplete sentence).  It is often a bit bitter or angry or sarcastic.  In that casual, spoken context, "like" is more common; using "as" would be more formal and might sound a bit old-fashioned.

Rather than allowing yourself to think of "like" and "as" as indistinguable English translations for _comme_, I suggest that you examine in detail the English dictionary entries for these two words.  Although there is some overlap, there are also many ways in which these words carry distinct meaning.  In particular, look at the sub-senses they can have depending on whether they act as an adverb, a preposition, or a conjunction, and consider the examples listed for each.

Here are as and like in Merriam-Webster.  As you can see from the entries, many of the senses are quite distinct and you should not have too much trouble choosing between like/as in those cases... but a couple of the prepositional usages are essentially synonymous: definitions 1a & 1b for "as (prep.)" refer directly to definitions 2a & 1b for "like (prep.).  Obviously, when the words are synonymous, you can use either. 

P.S.  Although some cases are clear-cut, others are a matter of debate even among English speakers.  I'll add some links below.
Here are threads from our English Only forum that contain the words "like" and "as" in the title.  
Here are two articles (1, 2) that touch on the topic.


----------



## Nico78160

Bonjour,
Cela fait pas mal de temps que je tombe sur des exemples qui m'intriguent concernant la traduction anglaise de "comme". Par exemple, cette page http://www.anglaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-anglais-2/exercice-anglais-14330.php à l'appui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la chanson de Madonna que l'on peut traduire par "Comme une vierge" s'intitule dans sa version originale "Like a virgin" et non "As a virgin".
Autre exemple : dans la chanson "Can't Hold Us" de Macklemore (http://www.paroles-musique.com/traduction-Macklemore-Cant_Hold_Us-lyrics,t86620), "Comme si le plafond ne pouvait pas nous retenir" (contexte : comme = manière d'être) donne en version originale "Like the ceiling can't hold us" alors que, là encore, j'aurais mis "As the ceiling can't hold us".
Dernier exemple : la chanson de RIO "Like I Love You" = "Puisque je t'aime", alors que j'ai toujours appris que, dans ce contexte, "puisque" se traduisait par "as", ce que confirme anglaisfacile.com

Merci de vos éclaircissements.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

_As _se traduit plutôt par _en tant que_. Par exemple,_ "As the president, you must..."_ (= _En tant que président, vous devez_...). _"As a virgin"_ serait parfaitement correct, mais ça voudrait dire que la chanteuse est réellement une vierge (_En tant que vierge, je._..) Par contre, _like a virgin_ signifie simplement qu'elle imite le comportement d'une vierge (_Comme une vierge, je..._)

Concernant la chanson de Macklemore, c'est un usage complétement différent. C'est du langage familier. En anglais familier, on peut employer _*like + *_*verbe au présent* au lieu de* as if *ou *as though + verbe au prétérit* (_Comme si_ + Imparfait).

Ainsi, pour traduire _Arrête de fanfaronner *comme si tu étais* un roi_, on peut dire soit _Stop bragging *as if *_ou _*as though you were* a king_, soit de manière plus familière _Stop bragging *like you're* a king._


----------



## Bonvent

How do we know which of these 2 (like/as) we should use ?
Example: Like Françoise, he can travel, on his own. Comme Françoise, il peut voyager (tout) seul. I feel "like" is correct but have no clue why not to use "as". Can we use both in this sentence ?
Thanks for your information on this topic (and no hesitation to correct me if necessary).


----------



## gospelfan

Usually "as" is used when the person IS the other element. For ex, "She's talking to you as your teacher", "she" is the teacher, unlike "she's talking to you like your teacher" means that she pretends to be your teacher but she's not, she's imitating her maybe. Also "like" is not supposed to be used before a verb. "AS I told you" is correct whereas "LIKE I told you" isn't. Is it clear ?!?


----------

